# New road bike £750 budget



## Paul_L (3 Mar 2009)

After just starting plans to train to ride Mont Ventoux next year i reluctantly decided that i would have to do it on my 15 year old Giant road bike rather than buy a new machine.

SOOOOOOO, imagine my glee when a work memo arrived this week offering new bikes under the government cycle to work scheme. £750 budget tax free spread over 12 months. Bargain!!!

So, i need a good reliable machine for £750. My Giant has served me well, so i'd be happy with another one but that's not vital. 

Only real must have is a decent low gear for my Ventoux ride but i guess i can change a cassette later if the bike is right.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2009)

go for a trek of some sorts  i think the 1.5 is under 750 and is a great all rounder and you can get it with a triple for Ventoux


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2009)

Welcome, at £750 the choice is pretty good. The Specialized Allez is a very good bike for the price, you will need to have a good look around as at that price there is a lot of competition from the makers and you will find something good. As for the Ventoux, it is a great climb and the feeling of achievement at the top is something you will treasure for ever. The descent is exhilarating.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2009)

that is also a gd bike


----------



## amnesia (3 Mar 2009)

I have had the same £750 dilemma... ended up with a shortlist of :

Trek 1.5 - I don't like the Sora shifters
Specialized Allez Sport - lovely bike but it didn't feel right for me
Boardman Comp Road - very good spec for £650
Bianchi Nirone 7 Xenon - gorgeous bike

And in the end I decided to go with the Boardman and spend the remainder on extras - just waiting for my letter of collection now... 

Try all of them and see what feels right for you - what's good for me might not feel right to you.

Good luck !

Daniel.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2009)

amnesia said:


> I have had the same £750 dilemma... ended up with a shortlist of :
> 
> Trek 1.5 - I don't like the Sora shifters
> Specialized Allez Sport - lovely bike but it didn't feel right for me
> ...



i can see your point with the shifters on the 1.5, the boardman is a great bike for the money, never rode 1 before though what are they like?


----------



## Paul_L (3 Mar 2009)

unfortunately the Boardman is only available from Bike Hut and they aren't on the approved retailer list which is a shame as it looks a far superior spec to the others.

It looks like a race off between the Trek 1.5 and the Specialized Allez Sport. I'll try both and report back.


----------



## amnesia (3 Mar 2009)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> i can see your point with the shifters on the 1.5, the boardman is a great bike for the money, never rode 1 before though what are they like?



I thought it was lovely (despite the bars not being set straight *sigh* )

I am going to try and blag £50 off the Team model though - full SRAM RIVAL groupset , and the medium size only weighs 17.1 lbs 

Same frame as the Comp version, but better wheels.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2009)

amnesia said:


> I thought it was lovely (despite the bars not being set straight *sigh* )
> 
> I am going to try and blag £50 off the Team model though - full SRAM RIVAL groupset , and the medium size only weighs 17.1 lbs
> 
> Same frame as the Comp version, but better wheels.



lol, that would be a gd bike if you can get the money off it  tell me how it goes


----------



## punkypossum (3 Mar 2009)

I got the trek 1.7 with full 105 for £800, might be worth bargain shopping if you are interested in it...


----------



## duncanw (4 Mar 2009)

Paul_L said:


> unfortunately the Boardman is only available from Bike Hut and they aren't on the approved retailer list which is a shame as it looks a far superior spec to the others.



Halfords have the Boardman, reduced from £599 to £499

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241913_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (4 Mar 2009)

duncanw said:


> Halfords have the Boardman, reduced from £599 to £499
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241913_langId_-1_categoryId_165710



thats because they are trying to get rid of them for there new carbon 1's


----------



## Wigsie (4 Mar 2009)

The Trek is a lovey bike, but I would spend the extra £50 over your limit and get the 1.7 as its very well balanced with frame/spec and looks great (not the baby poo yellow/green of the 1.5).

I have an Allez and I love it(to me was head and shoulders above the Trek), but its down to you, as stated above, an Allez doesnt feel right for everyone.

The Bianchi's look great too, but no LBS's near me that stock them. Just try before you buy whatever it is... and walk out the shop if they dont let you take one for a test ride!


----------



## Stange (4 Mar 2009)

I like the colour! It reminded me of an old car I had. I liked it so much I bought one. 

It's a great bike, the shifters do take a bit of getting used to (and fettling) but once your used to them they're fine. I got mine in late January but haven't had a chance to use it too much, had a spill 12 days ago and my wrist still hasn't recovered!

Buy the green machine!


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2009)

You may be well advised to get the triple for Ventoux depending on your age, joints and fitness.


----------



## Paul_L (4 Mar 2009)

cheers all, i'm thankful for all the advise.

I've not arranged a test ride yest but i'm very impressed with what i've read about the Allez. But i'm torn about the triple. On the one hand i'm keen on it for the Ventoux ride, but i'm not sure if that is compromisin the quality of the rest of the bike. 

The Allez Triple is about £570 so well within budget but is not as well specced as the Allez Sport Double at about £730. 

What are your thoughts?

The Trek 1.5 Triple, is within budget at £700 but again, doesn't appear to be as well specced as the Allez Double.

I have to say i'm not keen on the Trek colour either!!

I can put extra money from my own pocket so i was also thinking about the Trek 1.7 Triple, but it's way over budget at £950, but i wonder whether i can get much of a discount.

Given a one off ride up Ventoux, am i getting bogged down with the Triple, especially given this time last week i was assuming i was riding Ventoux in my 15 year old Giant double.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (4 Mar 2009)

Paul_L said:


> cheers all, i'm thankful for all the advise.
> 
> I've not arranged a test ride yest but i'm very impressed with what i've read about the Allez. But i'm torn about the triple. On the one hand i'm keen on it for the Ventoux ride, but i'm not sure if that is compromisin the quality of the rest of the bike.
> 
> ...



well about the 1.7, you wont know if u will get a discount unless you ask the worst they can say is no


----------



## Wigsie (5 Mar 2009)

Paul_L said:


> The Allez Triple is about £570 so well within budget but is not as well specced as the Allez Sport Double at about £730.
> 
> The Trek 1.5 Triple, is within budget at £700 but again, doesn't appear to be as well specced as the Allez Double.
> 
> I have to say i'm not keen on the Trek colour either!!



In this instance I think it may be sensible option to go for an Allez Sport Double, the bike will be a fair bit different to your old one and you may find you dont need the triple... this is my opinion and to be honest both specs are pretty good and far better than you have experience of so go with what feels better rather than what looks better on paper.



Paul_L said:


> I can put extra money from my own pocket so i was also thinking about the Trek 1.7 Triple, but it's way over budget at £950, but i wonder whether i can get much of a discount.



You should be able to get a fair bit off the RRP of £950, however most shops are unwilling to barter too much on the c2w scheme as they lose 10% in commission to the scheme.

Although if you are willing to spend the extra on the 1.7 (a wonderful bike) try it against the Allez Elite only £50 more RRP and many places sell for £920!!!

But if you want to spend the £50 more on the Elite, you are starting to nudge Carbon territory.... uh oh snowball effect.


----------



## Paul_L (7 Mar 2009)

well i've decided and ordered the Allex Triple. Had a test ride and felt really nice. Shop were excellent and really helpful. 

The one i rode was a 56cm frame, and the 58cm frame i need needs to be ordered.

Got them to make the quote out for £100 more so i can get some nice accessories too!!!

Thanks for all the input.

Will be wishing the next 3 weeks away for the bike to be delivered!!!


----------



## Wigsie (7 Mar 2009)

Nice one Paul, congratulations!


----------

